# Lexapro, anxiety, pain, IBS



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

My doc just gave me Lexapro for my anxiety, chronic pain, chest pain, and IBS. He initially gave me Celexa but it caused a two day panic attack. Right now I am in the mist of writing a thesis, being observed by the superintendent (teacher), doing parent teacher conferences, writing report cards, teaching my class and an after school program. Needless to say, no wonder I feel so sick.What are the side effects that one would experience on Lexapro? I have visited their site but I would like to hear from people who have actually taken it. Does it help with the anxiety? How about IBS? I have IBS-C and pain.I'm not sure if it is such a good idea to start taking it now with all of the pressures and expectations on me at the moment. Thanks for all your help.Ali


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I have taken Lexapro for 9 days now. I get anxious sometimes, and it seems to help with that. I feel more calm now. I was org. perscribed it for depression. I'm really impressed with this drug. There was somewhat of a detached feeling for several days, which seems to get better each day. I've even lost 4 lbs so far. Take Care


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

I hesitate to share this because I don't it's fair for one person's experience to cloud another's. However, initially the Lexapro seemed to work really well. After a few weeks, it was obvious that I was freaking out on too high of a dose of a medication that wasn't going to work for me, so I terminated it.Since then, I am achieving similar "relief" with self-hypno.Evie


----------

